# Day for reflecting on proper maintenance....



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Today was one of those days you reflect on all the good ole general maintenance steps you took over the summer and into early fall keeping your machine(s) in tip top shape in preparation for old man winter. You know what I'm talking about....the oil changes, the carb disassembly and cleanings, spark plug cleaning and gapping, belt replacements / adjustments, cable adjustments, scraper bar and skid shoe adjustment, auger shaft greasing, etc...etc.. the list goes on and on.. Today's the day all the filthy fingernails, gasoline fumes, and sweat equity paid off. There's no better feeling than having your properly maintained equipment performing flawlessly under mother natures most harsh blizzard conditions. And that my friends is what makes this forum such a great place. The knowledge, skill set, and willingness to help others is second to none. Thank you for all your support!


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

True that! 

When dads '67 ariens fires up and blows snow like it did 45+ yrs ago, it's all worth it.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

amen


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Freezn said:


> Today was one of those days you reflect on all the good ole general maintenance steps you took over the summer and into early fall keeping your machine(s) in tip top shape in preparation for old man winter. You know what I'm talking about....the oil changes, the carb disassembly and cleanings, spark plug cleaning and gapping, belt replacements / adjustments, cable adjustments, scraper bar and skid shoe adjustment, auger shaft greasing, etc...etc.. the list goes on and on.. Today's the day all the filthy fingernails, gasoline fumes, and sweat equity paid off. There's no better feeling than having your properly maintained equipment performing flawlessly under mother natures most harsh blizzard conditions. And that my friends is what makes this forum such a great place. The knowledge, skill set, and willingness to help others is second to none. Thank you for all your support!


 That should be immortalized on a plaque...and hung in every man's garage/shed! 

Well said Freezn!


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

Very true


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Definitely. And the big smile on your face for a job well done.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Amen, brotha. 

First year with a decent machine and it did not disappoint.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Freezn said:


> Today was one of those days you reflect on all the good ole general maintenance steps you took over the summer and into early fall keeping your machine(s) in tip top shape in preparation for old man winter. You know what I'm talking about....the oil changes, the carb disassembly and cleanings, spark plug cleaning and gapping, belt replacements / adjustments, cable adjustments, scraper bar and skid shoe adjustment, auger shaft greasing, etc...etc.. the list goes on and on.. Today's the day all the filthy fingernails, gasoline fumes, and sweat equity paid off. There's no better feeling than having your properly maintained equipment performing flawlessly under mother natures most harsh blizzard conditions. And that my friends is what makes this forum such a great place. The knowledge, skill set, and willingness to help others is second to none. Thank you for all your support!


*You couldn't have said it any better! Thanks Freezn.*


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Another notion that solidified itself over and over again, while cleaning the property, yesterday was "the right tool makes all the difference".


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

+1.. 
a pretty universal sentiment, espec for the people here, but very well expressed. Almost like a Mission Statement for this site


----------

